# HP Compaq 6710b Sound doesn't run



## gnoma (May 4, 2010)

Hello all
I've just install freebsd on  compaq6710b and then gnome.
There's no wi-fi but there's lots of help abput this on google, but about the sound, google says everything should be OK, just add this in your /boot/loader.conf

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
Well, I did this but there's still no sound.
When I go to System->Preferences->Sound, I get 
"Waiting for sound system to respond     X Cancle"
Is this normal?? Do I miss something??

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4254&highlight=waiting+sound+system


----------

